
“Someone got lucky” – the $1.8B Trump-Xi trade - ETHisso2017
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2019/07/the-mystery-of-the-wall-street-trump-trades
======
londons_explore
Any insider trading on president Xi's meeting would likely be done by someone
on the Chinese side. They have no laws about insider trading in foreign
markets, and it would make good sense for the country to do insider trading on
news it knows is about to be made public.

------
londons_explore
I thought it was widely known that insider trading is pretty common...

That's why if you aren't an insider, you won't manage to beat or even match
the market average.

